# Headed to Alaska...any suggestions?



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Me and a buddy are headed to Alaska the first week of August to the Kulik lodge. We will be arriving in Anchorage two days before we fly out to the lodge. Any suggestions on how to best occupy our time for the two days.....fishing suggestions only


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Kulik lodge is great...and you will catch lots of fish. 

My suggestion is rent a car and drive out to Kenai...all the way to Homer. Just take in the scenery, which is spectacular. You can catch reds at the Moose river crossing and have a good shot at Kings and probably silvers along the Kenai...but really you will get plenty of fishing at Kulik so just try to see as much of Alaska as you can in those two days....that's what I would do.


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

I lived there for several years. i would drive the hour north of anchorage to willow creek. Willow connects into decripation creek;. the bows and salmon are good there. It is a catch and release area, but there will not be many people. there is also a book called the roadside angler. it will give you all the informatyion you need. stay off the Russian river, it will be combat fishing to the nth level.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kings will be illegal to target by August 1. The drive out to Seward, Cooper Landing, and all the way to Homer is gorgeous. If you take the turn off to Seward, take the time to go visit Exit Glacier. It's pretty neat.

As for Anchorage, it's a great town. I seriously considered moving there, except I like being relatively warm in the winter and doing summers in AK is enough cold for me in a year. Places I like to eat are: Glacier Brewhouse, Humpy's, and Moose's Tooth. In Girdwood you should eat at The Double Musky. Their food is amazing.

On the Seward Highway you can stop at Beluga Point and McHugh Creek. McHugh Creek has some nice hiking trails, and the foliage is beautiful. 

If you're up for a serious adventure, go whitewater rafting on Sixmile Creek, which is at the north end of the Kenai peninsula, maybe 1.5 hours from Anchorage. Just google "Sixmile Alaska" and you'll find rafting outfitters. It's class 5 whitewater rafting, and you wear a dry suit!

Sonny and his crew at Kulik run a fine outfit. You're going to be in Alaska during some prime fishing. The lodge I've worked at for the last 7 seasons is about 35 miles northwest of Kulik on the Kvichak River. Our fishing program overlaps a lot with Kulik's, and I've gotten to be friends with a handful of their guides. They're a professional, courteous group of people. I won't drag any of our competition through the mud, but I don't laud them all either. Kulik is a good operation in a beautiful location. 

If you've got specific questions, send me a PM and I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

^ The lodge Boboe works at is awesome.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks fellas for all the great suggestions and advice. I failed to mention that my wife will be joining me after the fishing trip at which time we will be renting an RV for 8 days and driving to some of the places mentioned in your responses....some we already planned and some that you guys suggested. This is my third trip to Alaska, but my first for my wife......hoping she will want to move there, at least for the summers 
I already have a place in Colorado and I suggest that for folks that haven't been to Alaska that "what Colorado is to the Texas hill country, Alaska is to Colorado". Don't get me wrong....I love Colorado, but Alaska still takes my breath away!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

FXSTB said:


> Thanks fellas for all the great suggestions and advice. I failed to mention that my wife will be joining me after the fishing trip at which time we will be renting an RV for 8 days and driving to some of the places mentioned in your responses....some we already planned and some that you guys suggested. This is my third trip to Alaska, but my first for my wife......hoping she will want to move there, at least for the summers
> I already have a place in Colorado and I suggest that for folks that haven't been to Alaska that "what Colorado is to the Texas hill country, Alaska is to Colorado". Don't get me wrong....I love Colorado, but Alaska still takes my breath away!


Now that sounds like an awesome trip. Post details and pics when you get back.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

DO NOT GO TO THE GREAT ALASKAN BUSH CO.

http://www.akbushcompany.com/

SG2


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

It's a crapshoot for what kind of talent will be in there. I've seen nothing but 9's and 10's, and I've seen nothing but 5's.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Man, I did that Alaskan Bush Country back in 1988 and saw some things that I'm still trying to forget! Some of you guys just won't understand, but I'd rather get to bed earlier now and save all my energy and $ to fish more!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

X2 on roadside fishing- there are a lot of free and beautiful spots that you can fish. Good way to use your time when not on a guided trip.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

We went to the Bush Co. before heading out to the lodge.

It was.... interesting...


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

OK, I'm back. Had a fantastic experience at Kulik Lodge. Caught more 20+ inch rainbows that we could count and most on dry's. Started the week with a 7wt. and ended with a 5wt. We also caught every kind of Salmon that spawn....even a few very late small kings, but as always, the silvers were by far the most fun of the Salmon species. Also took the advice of 2cooler's and fished Willow Creek and Russian out of Anchorage were we did equally well on Rainbows.....all in all a great trip. I've already made my return reservations for summer 2015!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! those Rainbows are huge! Makes my White River, Arkansas trip seam flaccid!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like a beautiful trip.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

You went to Alaska and took 3 pictures??? Come on man stop holding out on us!!! It's slow at work I need something to look at... HAHAHA


----------

